# American WhiteTail Ale !



## jno51 (Nov 30, 2012)

After four weeks of fermenting it's time for the oh Kegg a roo ! I'll post the recipe tonight or in the morning for those interested.













photo (50).JPG



__ jno51
__ Nov 30, 2012






Nothing Like brewing you own Brews.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks great!  Haven't made my own for a number of years now but that pic sure are inspiring!!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2012)

I tried brewing beer in the late 60's and early 70's... 3 different times.. Total disaster....  boiled over on the stove..... bottles blowing up...  

Bride (at that time) said NO MORE !!!!   I guess I was one of the pioneers that totally failed....  There were not good recipes at that time...

I guess folks didn't wan't to give out all the nitty-gritty details needed to succeed....  

For now, I'm stuck on store bought beer, smoking great Q and making great sausage.....  Next will be a fermenting chamber for dried sausages...

I am amazed at all the great micro brews folks make today....  Quite an accomplishment from the "old days" in brewing....  

Keep up the art of brewing, folks...


----------



## jno51 (Nov 30, 2012)

DaveO, your never to old my friend if not for pionneers oh buddy none of us would be too far advanced. There is nothing better than a good home brew to go with our Q. This crazy forum has motivated me this past year. I now make my own sausage as well a brew wine and beer. Smoke just about anything, even good fatties if you now what I mean...... the ones on the grill ! I have built 5 UDS's and am currently building three more for Christmas gifts.













photo (31).JPG



__ jno51
__ Nov 30, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2012)

jno. evening... You need to start a thread on "High Rise" UDS.....  I have thought of building one exactly like you have done.... First "HR" UDS I have seen.....  Now for the kicker...   " Great Minds Think Alike" ...  LOL    Dave


----------



## bdawg (Dec 2, 2012)

Dave-

The biggest cause of bottle grenades back in the old days was poor sanitation.  Nowadays, we have a LOT of great sanitation products like Star-San that make it a breeze.  If you can follow a recipe (and be patient while it ferments and conditions) nowadays, you can make some great beer.  Also, there are lots and lots of online web sites and forums like this one that can help answer ANY question you can ever come up with.

Tell her you were young and stupid back during the first batch exposions and you might be able to get her blessing this time around.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2012)

BDawg said:


> Dave-
> 
> The biggest cause of bottle grenades back in the old days was poor sanitation.  Nowadays, we have a LOT of great sanitation products like Star-San that make it a breeze.  If you can follow a recipe (and be patient while it ferments and conditions) nowadays, you can make some great beer.  Also, there are lots and lots of online web sites and forums like this one that can help answer ANY question you can ever come up with.
> 
> *Tell her you were young and stupid back during the first batch exposions* and you might be able to get her blessing this time around.


I get it,...... "Bride......Now I am old and stupid"..... "Yes Dear, I already knew that"...

So, It is a lose/lose situation..... I get yelled at when I'm in the kitchen making sausage.....

Thanks for the encouragement but I think playing with meat is more than enough for this old man.....


----------



## jno51 (Dec 3, 2012)

Dave, Ill leave the playing with meat alone, but the high rise works great ! So much more cooking space to stand your birds up & get more in, more is better right !


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 5, 2012)

Since first reading this post, I have started digging around in my basement and making a list of what I need to get started again!  I never stuck with it long enough to experience great beers the stuff I made was alright.  I hope this time to have a bit more time and patience! 

Brian


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 5, 2012)

I gots some tail 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Buts its in another type of bottle.

Would like to taste your brew.


----------



## diesel (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking forward to the recipe.  I have made 6 batches now and so far they have all been great.  I just found a CO2 bottle and just need a few attachments and a keg so there will be NO MORE BOTTLING. 

thanks for the view.

Aaron.


----------

